# im looking for free firewood hard woods only must be mangable



## Coffeeman100 (Aug 9, 2021)

im looking for free firewood hard woods only must me mangable
near leb pa area


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

A little late for that , I’ve been burning for 3 months


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

This is a global discussion board, you may have better luck with FaceBook Marketplace, that attracts folks from your immediate area. 

I have burned firewood exclusively in my home for 27 years, and have never had to travel more than 50 miles for firewood (large loads of logs usually given to me).


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Coffeeman100 said:


> im looking for free firewood hard woods only must me mangable
> near leb pa area


Should have started looking for firewood last July.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

You might try call tree removal companies in your area.


----------



## Coffeeman100 (Aug 9, 2021)

muleskinner2 said:


> Should have started looking for firewood last July.


i realy dont need any but i would take it if its free


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Coffeeman100 said:


> im looking for free firewood hard woods only must me mangable
> near leb pa area


I get a lot from freecycle and craigslist. Now, Marketplace and Nextdoor are catching up. Sometimes have to cut it down, but a lot is already down. 4x4 helps


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Coffeeman100 said:


> i realy dont need any but i would take it if its free


If you don't need it, why are you asking for it?


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Pony said:


> If you don't need it, why are you asking for it?


There is a difference between 'need' and 'want'. I've been trying for 4 years to splain the difference to DDiL without much success. Of course, I've been trying to splain it for 44 years to DW without much success either .........


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I have tree guy dropping me loads when they have to dump some off fast in my area


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

my local utility company dumps 4-5 trucks of wood chips on the edge of my cul de sac which I spread over the sloped areas with little dirt over the shale. Add some deep rood grass seed and it helps build up the soil and prevent erosion.


----------

